# Recommended Books for the New Believer



## Ryan Grooms (May 16, 2015)

What are the top 10 books (or reading list) that you would recommend to someone new to the Reformed faith? I am curious because my mother is slowly moving away from the Assemblies of God, and I am slowly introducing her to Reformed resources. I greatly appreciate any recommendations! Grace and peace be with you.


----------



## Ed Walsh (May 16, 2015)

*Delighting in the Trinity*

I just finished a delightful little book called: Delighting in the Trinity: An Introduction to the Christian Faith

"Why is God love? Because God is a Trinity. Why can we be saved? Because God is a Trinity. How are we able to live the Christian life? Through the Trinity. In this lively book, we find an introduction to Christianity and the Christian life that is from start."​
This book is written on maybe an eighth grade level but it has plenty of meat for Christians of all ages. I recommend it to ALL believers of all degrees of spiritual attainment. It is very simple and very profound.


----------



## God'sElectSaint (May 16, 2015)

Dr. James White's the Potter's Freedom is really good starter. It has been for me.


----------



## MW (May 17, 2015)

Ryan Grooms said:


> What are the top 10 books (or reading list) that you would recommend to someone new to the Reformed faith? I am curious because my mother is slowly moving away from the Assemblies of God, and I am slowly introducing her to Reformed resources. I greatly appreciate any recommendations! Grace and peace be with you.



Some of the Banner of Truth booklets are helpful and basic. Things like Coming to Faith in Christ, What is the Reformed Faith, Behind a Frowning Providence, etc.


----------



## Andres (May 17, 2015)

It kind of depends on where you mother is at right now in her "reformed journey". What are some areas you'd like to see her enlightened in? Doctrines of grace? Worship? Paedobaptism? Or just what is means to be Presbyterian in general? Michael Horton's book, "Putting Amazing Back into Grace" is a good intro to the doctrines of grace. R.C. Sproul has some good intro books such as "Chosen by God" and "The Holiness of God". Lastly, be sure and give your mother a copy of the Westminster Standards. Reading through the WCF and the catechisms will go a long way in helping someone to really begin to understand reformed theology.


----------



## Jake (May 18, 2015)

One book I found helpful for a family member (A.G. as well) was the Reformation Heritage KJV Study Bible, ed. Joel Beeke. This person already loved the KJV, so that made the transition easier, but I think he's been learning a lot from it. The notes are excellent and are consistently reformed, especially in putting forth a reformed piety. Matthew Henry is another good "gentle" introduction, as his commentaries are approachable by any Christian, yet are so good as disseminating truth. 

Also, potentially what could be good are various books on particularly important subjects. Keep in step with the Spirit by JI Packer is a pretty good book about the true, scriptural roles of the Holy Spirit. Keith Matthison has a good book contra dispensationalism (Dispensationalism: Wrongly dividing the People of God). Another even shorter read could be Matthew McMahon's shortest book on covenant theology, which could be good for someone newer to theological literature. 

I'm not sure what the best book on God's Sovereignty is. I started by reading White and not too long after Pink, but these can be "intense" for some.


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian (May 18, 2015)

"What is Reformed Theology" by R.C. Sproul would be a good starter.


----------



## reaganmarsh (May 18, 2015)

GulfCoast Presbyterian said:


> "What is Reformed Theology" by R.C. Sproul would be a good starter.



This.


----------



## desiringGod7 (May 18, 2015)

I would say a good place to start would be with either of the Westminster Catechisms, or perhaps the Westminster Confession of Faith.

As far as books go, though, 'Knowing God', by J. I. Packer was really helpful to me, as was 'All of Grace', by Charles Spurgeon. Both of these are still among my favorites. I'd recommend reading (or listening to) the sermons of Charles Spurgeon. Martin Luther's Commentary on Galatians really helped to solidify my understanding of Sola fide and Sola gratia, and was immensely helpful to me at a very dark point in my Christian walk.. 'What is Reformed Theology' by R.C. Sproul covers the basics, as does 'Basics of the Reformed Faith' by Dr. Kim Riddlebarger. Calvin's Institutes definitely goes beyond the basics, though it can be intimidating.

I'd second the first recommendation of 'Delighting in the Trinity' by Michael Reeves. For a short 
and easy book, it can really help one to understand some of the delightful implications of our God being triune. 

It would helpful to check out the Reformation Study Bible, by R.C. Sproul. And I haven't yet got my hands on the KJV Reformation Heritage Bible, but I hear good things about this one too.

Getting Calvin's or Matthew Henry's commentaries (2 of my favorites) would be profitable as well.


----------



## Philip (May 18, 2015)

_Knowing God_ by J.I. Packer.


----------



## timmopussycat (May 19, 2015)

Philip said:


> _Knowing God_ by J.I. Packer.



I'll second that from personal experience.


----------



## Abeard (May 20, 2015)

Sprugeon- Cheque book of faith (Robert Hawker and William Jay also have good devotionals)

RC Sproul- Holiness of God and Chosen by God

Arthur Bennet-Valley of Vision

Joel Beeke- Living by the promises of God


----------



## NB3K (May 20, 2015)

I would suggest anything from Rc Sproul.


----------



## Captain Picard (May 20, 2015)

Starter books for me included: 

"Spirit of the Reformation Study Bible", (Head theological editor John Frame).

"For Calvinism", Michael Horton.

"The Forgotten Trinity" James White

"The Potter's Freedom" James White

"The Holiness of God" R.C. Sproul (this is probably by number one suggestion for a new believer).

"The Church of Rome at the Bar of History" William "Bill" David Webster (really more useful for coming out of an RC background).

"No Other God: a critique of Open Theism" John Frame

and, if they want to get deeper after they're established a bit, Wayne Grudem and John Frame's systematic theologies are quite good. Disclaimer: Grudem's views on the continuation of the sign gifts are quite wacky.


----------



## Miss Marple (May 20, 2015)

Confessing Christ, I believe by Calvin Cummings, which I believe is available from the OPC (Orthodox Presbyterian Church)


----------



## Organgrinder (May 22, 2015)

I liked Terry Johnson's "When Grace Comes Home." It was a real game changer for me as I was heading into the OPC.


----------



## jamessh1990 (Jun 9, 2015)

A great introduction to Puritan literature is Religion Our True Interest, Or, Practical Notes on the Third Chapter of Malachi verses 16, 17 and 18 by Thomas Watson.


----------



## GraceOverwhelmsMe (Jun 9, 2015)

Andres said:


> "Chosen by God" and "The Holiness of God".



I would absolutely recommend these two books.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Jun 9, 2015)

Captain Picard said:


> Starter books for me included:
> 
> "Spirit of the Reformation Study Bible"
> ...
> "The Holiness of God" R.C. Sproul



Two excellent and accessible resources.


----------



## Jimmy the Greek (Jun 9, 2015)

I endorse the choice of J. I. packer's Knowing God, followed by those mentioned above by R. C. Sproul.


----------

